# oxy withdrawal



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

almost end of day 2. comfortably numb told me day 3 is the worst. right now I actually don't feel too horrible as compared to before. last night was absolute hell trying to sleep and avoid disturbing thoughts and nightmares. Hopefully I will have good dreams tonight and hopefully last night was my "day 3" as I haven't been addicted for years like some people who come off this stuff. well folks wish me luck and i'm sure to check in tomorrow.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Went out to get some food today because i realized I hadn't eaten in 2 days, ran into some friends and have been feeling better ever since I got out. I think the worst is over cuz im feelin prettty good. Got some xanax in my system which is helping. Just need some sleep now. Please for the love of God no more nightmarees *crosses fingers while knealing down and praying (in tongues)* haha jk.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Please for the love of God no more nightmarees *crosses fingers while knealing down and praying (in tongues)* haha jk.


 :lol:


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

lmao how you dont realize you didnt eat in 2 days


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

you don't think much about food when your body is aching so bad you cant get out of bed and you feel like you are dying....literally


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

lol sounds like ur on a bit of comedown pal! ul be kool at least u werent on heroine


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

dancingwobbler said:


> lol sounds like ur on a bit of comedown pal! ul be kool at least u werent on heroine


It was heroin 2-3 months using day and night and then some


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

HAHAHHAAH IM DRUNK HAHAHAHHA I FEEL GREAT! did a short line cuz i went on a date with this girl and we ended up talking about ghost stories and i told her i know of an abandoned place thats really spooky and she really wanted to go so i took her. we went up on the roof and had a smoke and i was a fucking idiot and tried to show off by climbing down this shoot hole to the bottom and sliced 3 of my fingers down to the bone. BUT I FEEL GREAT!!!!!! HAHAHAHAAHHAHHAHHHAHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAA :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

WOOHOO! Kenny went out on a date!

Mate, at least... you feel great. :mrgreen:

Go and celebrate!

LOL... that rhymed so bad. haha.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

You look after your fingers mate. (Mommy talkin)


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

kenny you are fucking crazy. and i like it


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

> surfingisfun 001 wrote:
> sliced 3 of my fingers down to the bone. BUT I FEEL GREAT!!!!!! HAHAHAHAAHHAHHAHHHAHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAA


2 sentences I have NEVER heard together lol. Ouch! You better get that checked out dude. That cant be good left untreated :shock: Plus the great side about getting it treated they might give you more great drugs :wink:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Kenny is the master. I mean, the dude went from feeling like dying and breaking down mentally and physically from withdrawal and talking about it in the Chat, to "fuck it, im going on a date" some hours later, to me that is just the ultimate show of strength. Hope you didnt relapse to the oxy tho, and get those fingers checked out...

Hats off to you Kenny, you badass motherfucker. (i like the wordfilter).


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ahhaha badass buttercup. that's awesome word filter. i might just call people that all together. whats the 42 stand for in your signature inzom?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> ahhaha badass buttercup. that's awesome word filter. i might just call people that all together. whats the 42 stand for in your signature inzom?


It is the answer to the meaning of life question.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Kenny is the master. I mean, the dude went from feeling like dying and breaking down mentally and physically from withdrawal and talking about it in the Chat, to "flower* it, im going on a date" some hours later, to me that is just the ultimate show of strength. Hope you didnt relapse to the oxy tho, and get those fingers checked out...
> 
> Hats off to you Kenny, you badass buttercup*. (i like the wordfilter).


Kenny is increadable. I don't do in a year what he does in a day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> WOOHOO! Kenny went out on a date!
> 
> Mate, at least... you feel great. :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Lol.....you sound like an MC Hazel....mark could make a song outa that. :wink:


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

haha bad ass buttercup i like that
and i hope you not serious about getting ya fingers sliced :shock:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

dreamingoflife said:


> > surfingisfun 001 wrote:
> > sliced 3 of my fingers down to the bone. BUT I FEEL GREAT!!!!!! HAHAHAHAAHHAHHAHHHAHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAA
> 
> 
> 2 sentences I have NEVER heard together lol. Ouch! You better get that checked out dude. That cant be good left untreated :shock:


Crystal you must not have read the "IM DRUNK AND SNORTED A LINE OF OXY PART"



> Plus the great side about getting it treated they might give you more great drugs :wink:


Good God if I go through opiate withdrawals again I am going to die. Drugs can kiss my a$$


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

o ya Lyns I was drunk when I wrote it. 3 fingers are mutilated (imagine someone taking a cheese grinder and slamming it across your fingers) the other three aren't as bad but still cut deeply.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Count yourself lucky that you didnt go through serious withdrawal. What you went through was very light withdrawal and not bad at all by most standards. If i went cold turkey i would still be sick, not eating and feeling like total shit. The worst lasts for 5 days and after 7 days you are usually over it unless you have a really heavy habit. Or if you withdrawing from methadone which can take up to a month :shock: .



> It was heroin 2-3 months using day and night and then some


 And to clear this up oxycodone is not heroin. The 2 drugs are completely chemically unrelated. Heroin is diacetylmorphine or diamorphine as it's called in hospitals. Oxy is well oxycodone. Some uninformed people think they are the same thing when the drugs are nothing alike.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> o ya Lyns I was drunk when I wrote it. 3 fingers are mutilated (imagine someone taking a cheese grinder and slamming it across your fingers) the other three aren't as bad but still cut deeply.


K...god im confused now ,where did my post go where I stated that you changed your 3 fingers to 6 fingers........and said you were such a a diva...i meant it effectionatly.......talk about thought police around here....its like walking on egg shells around here.....CRUNCH.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Comfprtably numb I've smoked black and the oxy gets me way higher and makes me feel way better. IMO it's stronger cuz it's not cut, it's pure.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Black tar is shitty heroin thats why. It's the dirtiest heroin on the market and has alot of raw opium and alkaloids in it. Thats why oxy feels stronger then black tar.

Now if you where getting south east asain heroin which is very rare and very strong, columbian heroin or afghan heroin it would feel alot stronger then oxy unless it was cut to shit with lactose and mannitol of course. But generally black tar is shitty heroin thats really crude stuff and the higher grades of heroin are much stronger. Tar actually earned the name mexican mud i think.

If you where getting pure diamorphine that was pharmaceutical grade then you certainly would not think that oxy was stronger. So no oxy is not stronger then heroin.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

hey numb, what dont you know?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

guess it depends on the heroin. whatever im over that shit anyways. i sucks though. i feel like i lost a best friend.


----------

